# Cheapest, easiest way to put up a safe fence



## mydaddysjag (Nov 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the cheapest, easiest way is to put up a safe fence is? Looking to do a 25x50 and a 50x100. Please let me know what is required, and how much you would expect it to cost for each area. Needs to be easy enough for first timers.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 14, 2009)

I would suggest Field fence and T-posts. I would maybe use Wood posts in the corners. Some would suggest a hot wire on the inside of the field fence But I don't use a hot wire. I don't know what it would cost in your area. Heck, I don't even know what it would cost in my area. But, I think this would be your best fence.


----------



## susanne (Nov 14, 2009)

Each horse is different. I'm sure some horses are fine with just field fencing, but mine destroyed it in no time. My smallest is right around 34", and they rubbed, leaned and who knows what else on it.

Field fencing with a hotwire top and bottom should work, but you wouldn't have much of a visible barrier. Just be sure to stretch it tight. Again, the effectiveness would depend on the horse.

We have our small corral done in welded wire 2x4" mesh with hotwire top and bottom -- inexpensive, yet the horses have never messed with it. At a minimum, you will want wood corner posts, with t-posts every eight feet or so.

For grazing/lawn mowing, we have step-in stakes with electric tape. It even keeps our stallion in, but I still would never leave them in it while we're not home. I've also used this to keep horses off a fence.

You need to consider the horse's personality, what might tempt them to escape (green grass, other horses, sense of adventure, etc.). Look at how great the threats are if he does get out -- traffic, predators, terrain, etc. Then consider what might try to get in your corrals -- dogs, wild animals, children, etc. (When we lived in Portland, we had both a corral fence and outside of that a perimeter fence -- we were in a very urban area with a very busy thoroughfare nearby, so we went to extremes.

Check Craigslist and Freecycle for used fencing, and ask fencing companies if they have any odds and ends. Try placing an ad or post a notice at feed stores and such. If aesthetics are not critical, you might get a good, safe fence for free.


----------



## My2Minis (Nov 15, 2009)

We have hot wire inside no-climb horse fence in the smaller pen. They destroyed it otherwise by leaning, scratching and rubbing on it. The hot wire inside solved that.

I have electric tape on T-posts in the pasture- that was quickest and cheapest. But my smallest mini needs a low wire or he scoots under the electric tape.

Don't try the electric rope braid if you are new to fencing- it is much harder to splice a connection. With tape you just tie it on and can get a connection. Much easier.


----------



## krissy3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Almost everyone here uses eletric ribbon ,thick or thin...with orange plastic T-posts with a metal point at the bottom to drive it into the ground. These are safe as you dont need the caps on the top like you do for normal metal T-posts, our tops are rounded already. We use this for cows, goats, sheep , and horses , big and small. You gotta have the electricity in it though, not a lot , but in an hour your horse will know the pulse is electric, and wont go near the wire. The ribbon comes in 50 to 100 meter spools, and costs about 30- to 40. CHF 40 dollars, T-posts about the same. Then when you have more money slowly build 1 side of your fencing at a time with how ever you want, in the meantime this is cheap , and will work. For rubbing, get a large brush from a cattle shop, mount it to a wodden structure in the field that wont come down, (put it in 2 feet of cement) this brush is about 2 feet long, it looks like a car wash brush, and ponys love it , so do the cows. So , what I wrote is cheap, safe ,2 step fencing that will keep your horse inside. Its not teft proof, and not the best for long term use, but in a money pinch its just fine for now. If you do go with T-posts (metal) please get the caps for the tops, I have seen a horse impale its self on one , its a horrible death.good luck


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to say t-posts and cattle panels (be sure and put them on the inside side of the posts). Affixed w/ the "clamps" that the posts come w/ and then go around and put a couple-few heavy duty zip ties on each as additional hold. Cattle panels are 16' long, but you need 1 t-post in the middle and 1 at each end (which would also be the t-post for the ends of the adjacent panels). They sell toppers for these t-posts in case your horse is tall enough to rear up and catch a leg or chest on the top (can be sharp).

I'm not sure how much t-posts cost, but not much. The panels are probably abour $20/each but I've seen it vary greatly around the country and time of year. You'll also want some gates. I'd recommend to be sure it's large enough to get a truck through (vet, sawdust, whatever), but then maybe also have 1-2 addition 4' gates for you and your horses to go through.

All our horse fencing now except one line is made from cattle panels on painted oak posts. We've had this for awhile and prior to this, had field fencing (heavy duty type, that's important if you go with field fencing). I like this A LOT better (no comparison). Another advantage is you have to really stretch that field fencing tight or it will be sagging badly in no time. We used a truck and a "come along" (that's what H called it" to tighten it. The cattle panels are MUCH easier and so much sturdier.

Additionally, cattle panels (and field fencing) will keep most dogs out (either your own or strays). I'm attaching a close up to show how heavy duty a cattle panel is, vs. field fencing. We really like it for fencing in our minis and we've even had big trees fall on a panel and you can pretty much bend it into shape at least to last until you can replace it which is good.







And how it looks set up on oak posts:


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 15, 2009)

I have one or two paddocks with the cattle panels, my only issue- I've seen is when a horse goes to kick another horse on the otherside of the fence. I've seen several times the leg go through those holes, and every time I hold my breath sure that they are going to end up with a broken leg. They have not been injured from it yet, but it sure has me nervous! I haven't decided how to replace it yet....


----------



## Mominis (Nov 15, 2009)

mydaddysjag said:


> Can anyone tell me what the cheapest, easiest way is to put up a safe fence is?
> 
> Get maried? rofl Just kidding. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 15, 2009)

I am married, thats how I ended up with horses I otherwise couldn't afford to own, lol.


----------

